

Ask HN: Good books on memory? - format997

Having suffered with a sub-par memory most of my life, I've always been amazed by people with precise, accurate, and expansive memories. I always wonder about the nature of memory, perhaps what causes the differences in memory abilities. Is my bad memory genetic? Is it the result of an education system that trivialized rote memory?<p>So, HN, can anyone recommend a good book on memory? I'm fine reading either a more academic book, like a textbook, or perhaps something more anecdotal, like a good non-fiction novel. Any book that illuminates the topic of human memory would be perfect.
======
icey
It's not sexy, but I've had great results with "The Memory Book":

[http://www.amazon.com/Memory-Book-Classic-Improving-
School/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Memory-Book-Classic-Improving-
School/dp/0345337581)

If you want to start working on it right now, then you should definitely read
through the Mentat Wiki:

<http://www.ludism.org/mentat/>

------
kqr2
Check out spaced repetitive learning:

[http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/16-05/ff_woznia...](http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/16-05/ff_wozniak?currentPage=all)

Some open source software:

<http://ichi2.net/anki/>

